# Potomac Pedalers Group ride - atmosphere?



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I noticed that the Potomac Pedalers have a few group rides starting only a few miles from my house. I understand their ride classification system and was wondering what the atmosphere is on the lower C-CC-BB rides was like? Does everyone hang together and talk during the ride or is it more of a paceline - push the pace type event? Do the riders generally grab a bite after the ride, etc...

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I did a ride with them last fall when I was down in DC for the weekend. Very nice route and good people. I did find the pace to be higher than the BB it was advertised for. It seemed like there was an A group and then a A- group and then a bunch of stragglers. I hung with the A- group for most of the ride but after the second stop (we skipped the first stop which was fine with me as I don't generally do rest stops on ~50 mile rides) I fell off the pace and was lucky that another guy did as well. Turned out we weren't last and only 5 min or so behind the A- group...but still it was faster than I thought I was getting myself into. If I remember right my avg speed at the end of the 50 mile hilly ride was around 17 mph which if you look at their ratings is smack in the middle of their A pace.

There was a good amount of chatting and I am sure I would have been able to do more of it if I was in better shape or if the pace was just a touch slower. My main issue is climbing and this was a hilly ride...after the 2nd rest stop the As had waited for the entire group so the pace was higher coming out of the stop with a bunch of climbing...that is what got me.

For sure I will go out again with them when I get down to the area...my guess is that now at the beginning of the season the pace ratings are much more accurate as many people don't have their legs just yet.


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

The CC rides that I've done are generally a bit faster than advertised. A lot may depend on the rider leader; some may "sweep" and try to account for everyone on the ride while others just hand out cue sheets at the start. Fear of being left behind may cause riders to work harder to stay with group. 

These rides (and I'm guessing the slower classifications as well) are not pace line driven though one may occur from time to time. Everyone moves at his or own comfortable speed (even if pushing it beyond the advertised pace). Some of the people on the ride are friendly and chatty, while many to themselves and just take advantage of the safety, route, and organization of of a group ride. With so many options every weekend, however, you are bound to find a cross section of people and abilities.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

The club is huge, so it's hard to generalize, but for the most part I have found people to be quite sociable and friendly. "Pace inflation" is a known problem - the BBs ride like As, the Bs ride like BBs, etc. - and at least some of the ride leaders know this and try to get their groups to slow down to the "advertised" speed.

I think it's just a matter of finding the right group within the club that you like to ride and/or hang out with. There's lots of us to choose from!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Qstick333 said:


> I noticed that the Potomac Pedalers have a few group rides starting only a few miles from my house. I understand their ride classification system and was wondering what the atmosphere is on the lower C-CC-BB rides was like? Does everyone hang together and talk during the ride or is it more of a paceline - push the pace type event? Do the riders generally grab a bite after the ride, etc...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Zach


Tues/Thursday rides splinter quite a bit. More of a hammerfest/training ride if you want it. Not much chit chat unless you way in the back.

There are a several thousand members.. so a wide variety of people.

I did a Skyline ride last year.. Found myself alone with my friend, dropped WAY off the back. No complaints about it though.


----------

